# Amp Cell Shaft



## Larry N (Sep 12, 2017)

My grandson snapped the head off his Cobra Amp Cell Driver. It broke off in the black adapter. Can someone tell me what the broken gray part is on the white shaft and can/how do you remove it?

Thanks
Larry


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

Larry N said:


> My grandson snapped the head off his Cobra Amp Cell Driver. It broke off in the black adapter. Can someone tell me what the broken gray part is on the white shaft and can/how do you remove it?
> 
> Thanks
> Larry


OLD post but in any case, if you're still following Larry:

without YOUR pic, either the hosel or ferrule 

ferrule
a ring or cap, typically a metal one, which strengthens the end of a handle, stick, or tube and prevents it from splitting or wearing.

hosel
the socket of a golf club head which the shaft fits into.


----------

